# Advice on a nano tank



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon tank in the attic, and I was thinking of making a saltwater reef. The biggest size I can fit in the space is a 25 gallon, so I was wondering whether you guys would recommend me buying a bigger aquarium. I am only 13, so I am on a limited budget, but what would you guys recommend? I want to put in a bunch of coral with one or two clownfish, some shrimp, and snails, and that would be the limit on the 10 gallon, correct? How much more would I be able to put on a larger tank?
Thanks


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend a saltwater tank any smaller than 30 gallons, it's just very hard to keep a small salt tank stable and it should only be left to experts.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Would 25 gallons work? The area is just over 24 inches, but I might be able to get a taller tank if that would work


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you prepared to put the extra work in and spend the extra money?


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

I would, but would it be worth it to spend the money on a tall aquarium instead of having a 25 gallon? I read that fish need much more horizontal space, so would I be able to add that much more?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

No the tank would still be too small and you can probably only get 2 or 3 saltwater fish in a tank that size max and maybe one shrimp.

Do a lot of research before you dive into this and ask questions about anything you don't understand in your research.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You're 13 years old. Are parents aware that saltwater aquaria keeping is expensive? I'm not talking just a few hundred dollars for start up. I'm talking at least $1000 - maybe more depending on what's involved.


----------



## tmsurla (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually, a ten gallon would be fine. I visit a local shop regularly and there the shop keeper set up a 2 gallon salt water tank just to show it can be done on budget. He doesn't have much in it but a small clown, a shrimp, a malaysian anemone, some mushrooms then some small decorations. I priced his set up and it would cost about $250-300 to do the same set up. I could trim that price a good bit by buying key items from a cheaper place. Salt water is a little more pricey, but just take steps to achieve your desired look. So what if your 13 years old lol. My nephew was riding gasoline dirt bikes at 3 years of age! If he can do that, you can most certainly have a salt water set up in a 10G. 

However, I do agree with Tallone about research. Do loads of research, then do some more! You want to know what you're getting into before you take the leap. If you don't you could be wasting a lot of money.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

10 gallons is possible. The first saltwater tank I started with was a ten gallon and had little problem in keeping it. With that said you should do A LOT of research in salt water and make sure you understand on what you are doing. I would also say that you cannot cram fish in a 10 gallon (like you would a freshwater tank) especially if it is a reef tank (and you seem to be aware of that.) You must also stay on top of your chores to your tank and make sure of the chemical balances and water changes.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

tmsurla - it's fine your nephew is riding dirt bikes at 3 yrs old. But this is about a hobby in saltwater aquaria keeping. Dirt bikes? All you do is add gas and perform general maintenance - no different than owning a car. Saltwater aquaria is expensive no matter the size the tank.

CharlieJ - I agree. If you are spot on and watching all your parameters and knowing your limit in stocking livestock, it can be done - IF it's done right. The most you can put in a 10 gallon tank is 1 or 2 very small fish (clown goby, firefish two good examples)


----------

